# Revolution w/o Prescription



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If anyone is needing to buy Revolution, but doesn't want to have to go and pay for the whole exam, you can get it here! It ships overseas (from Australia) but shipping is only $6.00. I might be buying some to have on hand (especially since I have animals on shavings). Seems like a good deal considering it would save me the $60 to walk in the door, a the vet.

http://www.zonapet.com/epages/shop.sf


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep... Australia is where I got mine 
Not sure if it's the same company, but I know it came relatively quickly.

Team Australia all the way!


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG Bump and maybe sticky this! Thank you so much! My baby needs this! I was not expecting the $100 vet visit and I think I might have to cancel the next one because money's so tight.


----------



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

Which one on the site should I order? I've read it on the forum before but forgot, how much do you give them? Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's the Revolution for Kittens, and it only takes one drop (two if you have a large hedgie) between the shoulderblades.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

...and be prepared for hedgie to spazz out for a minute after the drop lands.


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

You may want to look into this website before ordering Revolution from them. I worked for a veterinarian for 8 years and know the hazards of ordering your pets prescription products online. Trust me, I understand wanting to save every bit of money you can these days but sometimes its better to be safe than sorry. 

I cannot speak for this particulare website but Pfizer, the company that manufactures Revolution, generally only sell their products to licensed veterinarians. Companies like 1-800-Pet-Meds and the like obtain their products illegally or from overseas. When products are shipped from overseas they can have different FDA standards than we do in the USA and can also be shipped at extreme temperatures that can denatutre the products. When the products are denatured they can be less effective or not effective at all. I have personally seen dogs that came up heartworm positive after being on heartworm medication from online pharmacies. Revolution is a prescription medication for a reason. It would scare me to get a prescription medication without a prescription from a place that asks no questions. Even though we do not use Revolution to prevent heartworms in hedgehogs, I would still be weary of them.

Our clients were allowed to recieve a prescription for a full year (12 doses) of Revolution with only one exam a year. I don't know if there is a difference in how much you can get for a hedgehog as opposed to a cat or dog since Revolution is not labled for use in hedgehogs. We only treated cats and dogs so again I may be way off in how it is allowed to be dispensed to hedgehogs. It seems to me that a vet would not make you bring in your hedgie every time you needed Revolution and I might try and look for a vet that was more accomodating.

You could call the number on the back of your box of Revolution and check to see if this website is legally selling their product. The decision is obviously yours to make but I wanted to give this information because most people are unaware of the fact that the product they are buying is not covered by the manufacturer warranty because it is not sold by an authorized retailer. Hope this helps!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Some good points Callie-thank you.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

A couple of years ago there was a HUGE market for flea meds being sold from overseas. Much of it was FAKE and contained dangerous ingredients.....and thus many pets died. There was a large marketing warning issued via radio/tv/internet. There used to be a website that told you how to tell the difference in the real meds vs. the fake meds. It showed you how to compare the packaging/wording/serial numbers. I don't remember the website, but I'm sure you can locate it with a google search. eBay busted many sellers that were selling the fake meds. PLEASE be careful and cautious of what you are purchasing.

Pixie


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone have a legit source for Revolution or anybody have a single tube that they'd be willing to sell? I don't mean to thread jack but it's kinda on-topic. If not I'll order from the place smhufflepuff got theirs from...


----------

